# Hello everyone. I am new here. Name is Phil from Instrumental Music Media



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi Phil. A warm welcome here. Kind regards from The Netherlands


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 5, 2022)

Yo, Phil! Greetings from (what is left of) the Florida Gulf Coast
Welcome to the forum


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 6, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Yo, Phil! Greetings from (what is left of) the Florida Gulf Coast
> Welcome to the forum


hello my friend hope your ok and thanks very much


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Phil. A warm welcome here. Kind regards from The Netherlands


hello there thanks very much


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 6, 2022)

INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA said:


>





Double Helix said:


> Yo, Phil! Greetings from (what is left of) the Florida Gulf Coast
> Welcome to the forum


thanks friend


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 6, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Yo, Phil! Greetings from (what is left of) the Florida Gulf Coast
> Welcome to the forum


hope your ok thanks friend


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Phil. A warm welcome here. Kind regards from The Netherlands


greeting friend from holland best wishes Phil


----------



## XComposer (Oct 10, 2022)

Welcome from Italy!


----------



## AudioXpression (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey! Welcome from L.A.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 19, 2022)

HELLO!


----------



## AudioXpression (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey! Welcome.


----------



## Inherently (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi there Phil, thanks for this post - I'm just enjoying the amazing 'Shores of Hibernia' from your YT Channel - welcome to the Forum!


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 27, 2022)

AudioXpression said:


> Hey! Welcome from L.A.


thanks so much


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 27, 2022)

Inherently said:


> Hi there Phil, thanks for this post - I'm just enjoying the amazing 'Shores of Hibernia' from your YT Channel - welcome to the Forum!


your very kind my friend best wishes Phil


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 27, 2022)

AudioXpression said:


> Hey! Welcome.


thanks buddy


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 27, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> HELLO!


thanks buddy


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 27, 2022)

XComposer said:


> Welcome from Italy!


hello buddy thanks


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Oct 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Phil. A warm welcome here. Kind regards from The Netherlands


thanks so much best wishes Phil


----------



## INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC MEDIA (Nov 3, 2022)

Inherently said:


> Hi there Phil, thanks for this post - I'm just enjoying the amazing 'Shores of Hibernia' from your YT Channel - welcome to the Forum!


THANKS VERY MUCH FRIEND


----------

